# Southeast MI 3D Shoots?



## KayakDuckHunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone know of any 3D courses this summer in southeast Michigan? Thanks


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Huron Point in Lenox (28 mile Rd.) isn't bad. Not sure if they are open for business or not right now though.
<----<<<


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

Detroit Sportsmen's Congress. Every Saturday and Sunday 3D. Registration is 9am to 3 pm. League starts July 27.


----------



## grndpnder (Nov 13, 2009)

Adam's archery in Milan has a nice course outside plus 3D targets inside. 

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------

